# Repainting My Dell Inspiron 6400



## briancmitchell2 (May 27, 2008)

well as you could tell from the description i need to repaint my inspiron over as in repaint it you now in the same color as it came in so how would i go about doing all of this i dont know anything about repainting so i would really apriciate some input thanks guys :grin: i have to repaint the whole thing so yeah


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

well, it's not like a car where you can look up the color code name and get that color from duplicolor or dupont. 

Basically, i think dell likes to use a gloss silver with maybe a hair of white put into it to brighten it up and take some reflectivity out of it. Black is just Gloss black and white is flat white. I think.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I go to the mod nation and have repainted alot of computers. 

Sand down the surface with 400 grit sand paper to remove the dirt and prep the plastic or metal for the paint. Depending on the color you will need to use either light or dark primer. Grey primer for light colors , and black for dark. Make sure it is self etching so it will adhere to the plastic and metal. let dry for at least 4 to 5 days.

Then when you apply the top color coat , make sure the parts lay flat and not standing up to prevent drips. Use Plasticoat brand paint which will allow flexing. Apply several coats in 10 minute intervals. The let it dry for one week. If you don't let it sit and dry for a week the paint will come off.

The result should be a nice car shine rock hard paint , depending on the type of paint you use if its glossy or not.


----------



## stuck (May 26, 2008)

EMOSUN!!!
from what i have read and personal experience you should never sand plastic!!!
instead buy specilist plastic paint and also some metal paints can dissolve plastic???


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats why you use 400 grit sand paper. And thats also why I said use plasticoat brand paint.


----------

